# You might be a logger if...



## northmanlogging (Sep 19, 2017)

You have ever fixed a wonky fuse by sticking one of them inline fuse holders in the hole so that it works but is still sorta safe.

If you've ever used a marlin spike to line up the holes on a belly pan.

patched a tire with carpet and bailing wire.

Welded a fuel tank, in the mud while it was on fire... the mud... well and the fuel tank but lets not split hairs.

Brazed fuel injector lines because replacement lines are unavailable or more then 3$.

Replaced a bad hydraulic hose using a grinder while sitting on top of a slash pile during extreme fire danger.

Pulled the motor on anything while knee deep in brush.

Just some of the crazy fixes I think of, but have at lets hear em.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 19, 2017)

No specific fixes, they're all common and nothing unusual. If it's a machine sooner or later it's going to need attention. Usually sooner.

But...you might be a logger if you've ever nursed a crippled machine along all day, drove 100 miles round trip for parts after quitting time, and spent the rest of the night laying in the dirt, fixing whatever was broke, using a weak flashlight and your pickup headlights to see by.
Then you eat the Donettos that you got when you picked up the parts, drink the last of the luke warm stale coffee in your thermos, and scrunch up on the pickup seat for a couple of hours of very poor sleep until the first trucks start coming in. You bum a cup of hot and reasonably fresh coffee from the first driver, give him an extra good load, and start your day all over again.


----------



## spindrift7mm (Sep 20, 2017)

All that then get rained out in the morning for three days !


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 20, 2017)

You go to work trying to hide an injury that would have benched a NHL player for the season.


----------



## ArtB (Sep 20, 2017)

Pop a tread on a dozer,
hike out 2 miles to get a couple of hydraulic jacks,
get the truck stuck trying to reach the dozer
backpack the jacks/sledge/drift pins, etc back to the dozer.
fix the dozer so you can get the truck unstuck.

all in the rain


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 20, 2017)

graphic foto evidence


----------



## bnmc98 (Sep 21, 2017)

You might be a logger if everyone asks you if you've seen any elk 4 weeks before hunting season like clockwork.
You might be a logger if you tell them, "haven't seen any in a while" then shoot yours opening week on a lunch break, drag it to the delimber with the skidder and load it into the back of your truck, then go back to work.


----------



## bnmc98 (Sep 22, 2017)

You might be a Logger

...If you give the paper towel dispenser in the public restroom a couple extra pulls while looking at the air hand driers next to it to support the timber industry.

...If, when you come home and your kids have learned to ask "can I hug you Dad or are you too gross and dirty?"

...If you cringe and shudder when all you neighbors run their power equipment way too rich and just at part throttle.

...If you have thrown stuff you know you shouldn't into the brush pile hoping it will burn if its hot enough.

...If you lose track counting the scars on your hands.

...If you start your all your fires with petroleum based products.

...If you say "Huh?" or "What?" A LOT.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 22, 2017)

You might be a logger.... if the washing machine and dryer keep getting clogged up with sawdust.

The other day I was at the Dr's office and I had to get down to my undies. The Dr walks in and goes, "where did all this sawdust on the floor come from?!" It was first thing in the morning before I had been at work and my clothes was all fresh from the wash.

You might be a logger.... if have to dig through the closet for the least stained pants and shirt when going somewhere "fancy"


----------



## bitzer (Sep 22, 2017)

bnmc98 said:


> You might be a Logger
> 
> ...If you give the paper towel dispenser in the public restroom a couple extra pulls while looking at the air hand driers next to it to support the timber industry.
> 
> ...



I think we should hang out some time. That sounds like me to a T. What are you up to tomorrow?


----------



## bitzer (Sep 22, 2017)

You might be a logger if when you tell someone that you are a logger they get a deer in the headlights look like they're not sure what that means. Then you tell them you don't work in town, that you work in the woods and no you don't split firewood for a living. Oh so you're a lumberjack, sure. It breaks their heart when you tell them you don't own an ox or oxen to drag your logs to the river to be decked until spring. Leastways around here anyways.


----------



## bnmc98 (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm working a conference instead of the woods yesterday and today, and someone said "oh your not chopping trees today"


----------



## Gologit (Sep 22, 2017)

You might be a logger if :

Your brand new pickup gets its first dent before the first payment is made.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 22, 2017)

bitzer said:


> You might be a logger if when you tell someone that you are a logger they get a deer in the headlights look like they're not sure what that means. Then you tell them you don't work in town, that you work in the woods and no you don't split firewood for a living. Oh so you're a lumberjack, sure. It breaks their heart when you tell them you don't own an ox or oxen to drag your logs to the river to be decked until spring. Leastways around here anyways.



One of the first V.A. Dr's I had told me I was in no shape to be swinging an ax all day. 

I told him, "yeah, that's exactly what I do, just like you give patients a slug or two of whiskey and dig out a musket ball with a rusty table knife."

Hell, I don't even own an ax!


----------



## 1270d (Sep 22, 2017)

Gologit said:


> You might be a logger if :
> 
> Your brand new pickup gets its first dent before the first payment is made.



Loggers have new pickups?


----------



## Gologit (Sep 23, 2017)

1270d said:


> Loggers have new pickups?


 
They're only new temporarily.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Sep 23, 2017)

You might be a logger if you have more wedges floating around the floor of your truck then change


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 23, 2017)

weld brake lines.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 23, 2017)

You might be a logger if :

You have friends visit from Kansas and they've never seen the Redwoods. You take them on a tour of Redwoods State Park.
While they're tree gazing and waxing rhapsodic and taking five hundred pictures of themselves _you're_ thinking "I could put the landing over there, and a good haul road along that ridge, push the skid trails into the sidehill, and have the lay for the first unit running butt end to the landing and....


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 23, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> weld brake lines.


Ok thats some sketchy shizz right der


----------



## 1270d (Sep 23, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Ok thats some sketchy shizz right der



Never tried welding them but have used brazing to good effect. Even used solder on one of the forwarder brake lines and it still holding after a few years!


----------



## bnmc98 (Sep 24, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> weld brake lines.





northmanlogging said:


> Ok thats some sketchy shizz right der


We ran over a week with only 3 brakes one time. We tore a rear line when our chains came off in a snow drift. plugged it with a screw and hose clamp.


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 24, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Ok thats some sketchy shizz right der



done it twice. last one's on a bike i'm ridin now. tig on steel line to banjo fitting.

+ takin a driveshaft out, so the one good rearend gets ya home.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 24, 2017)

1270d said:


> Loggers have new pickups?



I was all happy to get a "new" truck last year... its a 1997! It will replace my 83 once I put a dump bed on it.


----------



## 1270d (Sep 24, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I was all happy to get a "new" truck last year... its a 1997! It will replace my 83 once I put a dump bed on it.



I guess we could all have new pickups, but there's just so many other things I'd rather spend my money on. Got a price last year on a new f250 diesel....74k, that pays for a lot of trips, kids clothes and what not. The Chevy I paid 8500 for ten years ago still gets the fuel tank to and from the job.


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 24, 2017)

ya, new aint new for long, esp off road. never had new p/u, but drove few new trucks, some off hiway, oil patch, fsr's.


----------



## ArtB (Sep 25, 2017)

Got a new truck myself Saturday, GMC S15 4x4, 1990 - it IS my newest truck, joins the other 4x4s, '63 GMC 4x4 dump truck, '84 Chev S10, and '87 S-10 . 

Paid a premium over scrap, $250.00, needs new distributor (and probably a lot else) but ran till last week....


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Oct 1, 2017)

If you think about working in the woods:
* having to work long hours in the never ending rain in september
* having to work long hours in the hot summer months and in freezing blizzards in winter
* having to work surrounded by all sorts of hazards that could take your life at any given moment, not just trees and heavy equipment but ticks and snakes and other nasty bugs. Not to mention bears and wolves.
*doing all that whilst knowing that you could make more money doing just about anything else...

If you think of those things and still think it's the best job one can have you might be a logger.
Or insane.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 1, 2017)

IF YOU Are hAving your mid day lunch and Fallers are flying in for hot soup then to sleep the afternoon away.....
Then you just might be a Logger.

If you have never slept through 3 cycles of fueling for three weeks straight and never heard the helicopter then...

YOU MIGHT be a logger

If you gather chip-ins and get the 500 pilot to take you to the nearest town for beer and the 'would be' helicopter bill exceeds 3 points (about $600)...
THEN YOU might be a Helli-Logger.
...and a friend of the Fallers

IF YOU clean up excessively in a fallers quarter for weed smokes and beer and justify your time otherwise.....
THEN YOU might be a Helli-Logger

If you all are drinking and 'hot boxing the shop after dinner and the 500 engineer is coming on shift and says " It smells like a party going on in here" 
You reply with a lung full and between puffs you say.. .." Every night and you are welcome"....

THEN YOU just might be a Helli-Logger.

It's good for now

I'll never work in this town again.


----------



## bnmc98 (Oct 1, 2017)

You might be a logger if...
... you hate curled chokers
... you hate frayed chokers
... you cut broken strands out of chokers to make them last a little longer
... you hate longer chokers
... you hate short chokers
... you hate new chokers
um, you hate chokers, but are stuck with them.

You might be a logger if...
... you like the weather 4 weeks out of the year. The rest is complaining.

... if you are saying "I need to fix that" for three years, and never realize you've been saying it for three years.

... if you say I need more money, but never look for anything else to do with your life.

... you walk in the house and your wife says "oh my gosh, don't touch anything!"

... your wife says "we need to get more washing machine cleaning packets, I just ruined another shirt", and you know she is saying it because she washed the clothes right after you had a mechanic day.


----------



## chucker (Oct 1, 2017)

"you might be a logger" if you need to call a plumber and septic tank cleaner to fish out "presto-logs out of the washing machine and or the chit tank instead of Lincoln logs!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 2, 2017)

Someone says "you smell like diesel" and you take it as a compliment!


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 2, 2017)

You might be a logger if the mill writes you check for $1500 14 days after you write a check to the trucker of those loads for $1200...


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 2, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> You might be a logger if the mill writes you check for $1500 14 days after you write a check to the trucker of those loads for $1200...


Ouch...


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 2, 2017)

If'n yer feelin like hammered dog **** already, but you have to meet the truck because of gates, so you get a little priduction done cause its an hour drive one way...

Then while yer stacking the very last log of the day a hose lets go... and the machine may get moved tomorrow... morning...


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 2, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Ouch...



True story, unfortunately.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 2, 2017)

Cant like that thats horrible


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm temporarily reformed from my logging habit because of that. I've been doing carpentry again. It's not too danged inspiring, Ill tell ya.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 3, 2017)

1270d said:


> I guess we could all have new pickups, but there's just so many other things I'd rather spend my money on. Got a price last year on a new f250 diesel....74k, that pays for a lot of trips, kids clothes and what not. The Chevy I paid 8500 for ten years ago still gets the fuel tank to and from the job.


Sometimes it's cheaper to get a new pickup to write off then hand it all over to uncle Sam.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 3, 2017)

Skeans said:


> Sometimes it's cheaper to get a new pickup to write off then hand it all over to uncle Sam.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


See I get how that works, but then the economics of scale come into play. When ya only make 80k a year and a new pickup is 60-70k, the tax write off doesn't add up.

But at the same time, I've had folks offer me free stuff, but then I'd rather buy new because then it is a write off... not to mention free isn't always good or correct for the application.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 3, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> See I get how that works, but then the economics of scale come into play. When ya only make 80k a year and a new pickup is 60-70k, the tax write off doesn't add up.
> 
> But at the same time, I've had folks offer me free stuff, but then I'd rather buy new because then it is a write off... not to mention free isn't always good or correct for the application.


We waited for the end of the year for the sales like my truck was 53k book is 65k, a WT 1 ton crew cab long box singles were down in the high 30's with a diesel.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit (Oct 3, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> See I get how that works, but then the economics of scale come into play. When ya only make 80k a year and a new pickup is 60-70k, the tax write off doesn't add up.
> 
> But at the same time, I've had folks offer me free stuff, but then I'd rather buy new because then it is a write off... not to mention free isn't always good or correct for the application.



Investment tax credits, writing off operating expenses, and the write-off from setting up a depreciation schedule will go a long way toward making that new pickup easier to afford.
Plus, once you start off with a new rig your trade-in value will be higher when you get it's replacement. Once you get that ball rolling it's easy to get and keep a new rig.
I didn't discover any of that on my own. I have a guy that's been doing my taxes and investments for years. He does financial counciling for my family and several logging outfits and ranches. The only thing I ever did was listen to what he told me and follow his advice. Worked for me.


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 3, 2017)

depreciation here adds up to 50%, over 3 yr. then ya gotta watch what ya sell it for. I f'd up, got nailed for a gain, which I was taxed on.
lease is 100% write off here.

ymmv in us, tho.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 3, 2017)

30k fer a new rig isn't horrible... but 4500 for an extended cab with lowish miles sounds better.

To get back on track...

Dropped the Essavator off at a little dirt project today, only to realize that A: the truck would not be able to turn around anywhere near the site. and B: I was still wearing calks from falling this morning...

Ya ever walk a mile or so on gravel and pavement in calked boots? With what appears to either be the Flu, a horrid cold or the Plague?


----------



## Skeans (Oct 3, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> 30k fer a new rig isn't horrible... but 4500 for an extended cab with lowish miles sounds better.
> 
> To get back on track...
> 
> ...


What we are saying you're not getting we either spend the money on something for the company in my case with three different businesses the one couldn't buy equipment, but a pickup is possible. To your other part no the first time anyone wears caulks in our rigs they're instantly canned same with a tape left on it'll tear up a seat quick .

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit (Oct 3, 2017)

Skeans said:


> What we are saying you're not getting we either spend the money on something for the company in my case with three different businesses the one couldn't buy equipment, but a pickup is possible. To your other part no the first time anyone wears caulks in our rigs they're instantly canned same with a tape left on it'll tear up a seat quick .
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You'd really fire a guy for that? Good help must be easier to find up there.
We used to throw old mudflaps on the pickup or crummy floor. If the rig had to be moved the floor was protected and it was quicker than a guy having to take off his boots, move the rig, and put his boots back on. Too much wasted time.
To and from the job? No calks.
But sometimes on the job you gotta make allowances.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 3, 2017)

Gologit said:


> You'd really fire a guy for that? Good help must be easier to find up there.
> We used to throw old mudflaps on the pickup or crummy floor. If the rig had to be moved the floor was protected and it was quicker than a guy having to take off his boots, move the rig, and put his boots back on. Too much wasted time.
> To and from the job? No calks.
> But sometimes on the job you gotta make allowances.


Yeah we've got rid of guys before for it, not many fallers are working left up here. Most of the time one of the guys is running shovel or cat so they can move a rig if it's just me I'll walk out a good distance if we're on a private job and block the road with the pickup as well as have the cutting sign on the rig.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 3, 2017)

To put the calks and driving thing in perspective.

I got the call that the truck was on its way while standing on a log I hadn't bucked yet.

Dropped said saw, ran to check the gate was open, fired up the essavator, grabbed muh grading beam, and the truck pulled up ready to load.

Ran back into the woods grabbed saw, loaded up crummy with about a minute left to tell the driver where we're going. 

I don't mind driving with calks on, my truck my rules, I doubt it will ever have any sort of trade in value, so resale isn't an issue. Too many miles, many of them off the beaten path. 

Hel even if i did buy an new truck I'd probably drive it home with calks on just to get that out of the way.

Every thing I own gets used like it should be, I maintain as well as can be, but dent's dings and scratches are going to happen. Spend so much time worrying about how things look and folks forget what is important.

If ya think the truck is a horrible example... I have a handful of Gibson guitars from my time as a wanna be rock star... IF I hadn't played them the way I did they would be worth several thousand a piece... But IF I hadn't played them the way I did, we would have been forgotten like all the other bands with the shiny shiny guitars and amps...(a 12" is in the works...) In other words, my truck is dirty because I rarely have time to clean it, my equipment is dirty because I rarely have time to clean em. But they all work and they all get the job done... Though that Hitachi orange really shows the dirt... (also I was plucking away at one of my guitars, and realized that A: the neck had all its paint when I bought it, and B: there was still blood on it from the last show I played like 10 years ago...)


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 3, 2017)

Gologit said:


> You'd really fire a guy for that? Good help must be easier to find up there.
> We used to throw old mudflaps on the pickup or crummy floor. If the rig had to be moved the floor was protected and it was quicker than a guy having to take off his boots, move the rig, and put his boots back on. Too much wasted time.
> To and from the job? No calks.
> But sometimes on the job you gotta make allowances.



I like this mud flap idear... but why are mud flaps so hard to come by?


----------



## Skeans (Oct 4, 2017)

Gologit said:


> You'd really fire a guy for that? Good help must be easier to find up there.
> We used to throw old mudflaps on the pickup or crummy floor. If the rig had to be moved the floor was protected and it was quicker than a guy having to take off his boots, move the rig, and put his boots back on. Too much wasted time.
> To and from the job? No calks.
> But sometimes on the job you gotta make allowances.


One other thing is if they aren't willing to treat a pickup decent what are they going to do to my equipment that's 10x the price or more then that pickup.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 4, 2017)

to be fair, logging equipment is generally guarded and prepared for logging, and logging is tough on anything.

Pick up trucks, at least modern versions are mostly used for commuting, so it makes sense that they won't be up to the rigors of logging, and trying to protect them from it is probably wise and stuff.

But **** happens, loading a skidder tire in a pickup truck will likely bend ****, driving around with the tail gate down in the woods will probable get it bent or tore off, chucking a 42" bar and 066 saw in the back will likely scratch something, tossing same saw and 2 others in the front seat cause yer worried about em getting stolen, is probably not real good on the luxury pleather seats. 

there's mud, rocks, saw dust, large sharp bits of steel, loose cable, falling branches, swinging logs, unseen holes in the road, no road, new holes in a road, many an obstacle for a pick up truck to avoid... worrying about the floor mats seems arbitrary.


----------



## chucker (Oct 4, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> to be fair, logging equipment is generally guarded and prepared for logging, and logging is tough on anything.
> 
> Pick up trucks, at least modern versions are mostly used for commuting, so it makes sense that they won't be up to the rigors of logging, and trying to protect them from it is probably wise and stuff.
> 
> ...


!! WELL DONE !! lol


----------



## Skeans (Oct 6, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> to be fair, logging equipment is generally guarded and prepared for logging, and logging is tough on anything.
> 
> Pick up trucks, at least modern versions are mostly used for commuting, so it makes sense that they won't be up to the rigors of logging, and trying to protect them from it is probably wise and stuff.
> 
> ...


I've got equipment that has hours on it almost 20k on a harvester if we had thrown just any jockey on it, it'd be tore all to hell I know guys that do that a harvester last them 10k if they're lucky.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a friend with a JD640 with over 36k hours on it. The transmission has never been apart except to replace seals.

His brother has a loader that he bought new in 1978. It's only on its second engine. The machine has exactly one dent in the body.

Both of these machines have worked full seasons every year since they were new.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 7, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> I have a friend with a JD640 with over 36k hours on it. The transmission has never been apart except to replace seals.
> 
> His brother has a loader that he bought new in 1978. It's only on its second engine. The machine has exactly one dent in the body.
> 
> Both of these machines have worked full seasons every year since they were new.


Truck or track mount loader that makes a big difference a shovel logger is hard on a machine.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Oct 8, 2017)

As usual I am trespassing. 

Discounting non-operator accidents and lack of maintenance, the operator plays a great role in machine longevity. From how long your brakes last to major components. A little over ten years ago I was on an environmental remediation site. An old fellow was running a backhoe. The engineer looks at me and asks, "Hear that?" Me: "No, I don't hear anything" The engineer: "That's my point. I been doing this job for 25 years and that old man has to be the smoothest operator I have ever seen." I started paying attention - engine running at a reasonable steady rpm and none of the typical clanging and banging - none. I was later to learn that the operator also had a reputation of moving more dirt in a day than many on much larger machines.

Ron


----------



## Gologit (Oct 8, 2017)

rwoods said:


> As usual I am trespassing.
> 
> Discounting non-operator accidents and lack of maintenance, the operator plays a great role in machine longevity. From how long your brakes last to major components. A little over ten years ago I was on an environmental remediation site. An old fellow was running a backhoe. The engineer looks at me and asks, "Hear that?" Me: "No, I don't hear anything" The engineer: "That's my point. I been doing this job for 25 years and that old man has to be the smoothest operator I have ever seen." I started paying attention - engine running at a reasonable steady rpm and none of the typical clanging and banging - none. I was later to learn that the operator also had a reputation of moving more dirt in a day than many on much larger machines.
> 
> Ron



Exactly right. The best log loader I ever saw was a guy who started in the old steam days. He was in his sixties when I came to the woods.
Watching him you'd think first that a guy who didn't move any faster than he did wouldn't get much done. But if you watched him long enough you'd see that he was getting more loads out than anyone. He moved at the same speed all day long.
He was easy on his chaser and I never heard the truck drivers say a bad word about him.
If he moved out of a deck to a new landing and there were still loads where he'd been his sort was always easy for a new guy to figure out.
No wasted motion, no abuse to the machine, no busted scale pads or bent stakes on the trucks, everything smooth and easy.
He always got the newest shovel and when he passed it on down it was still like new.
Watching him was like going to school.

Edit...I can't speak for everyone but as far as I'm concerned you're not "trespassing".


----------



## Skeans (Oct 9, 2017)

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. The best log loader I ever saw was a guy who started in the old steam days. He was in his sixties when I came to the woods.
> Watching him you'd think first that a guy who didn't move any faster than he did wouldn't get much done. But if you watched him long enough you'd see that he was getting more loads out than anyone. He moved at the same speed all day long.
> He was easy on his chaser and I never heard the truck drivers say a bad word about him.
> If he moved out of a deck to a new landing and there were still loads where he'd been his sort was always easy for a new guy to figure out.
> ...


These are the type of operators we'd all love to have on our crews that's for sure it's hard to find a guy like that too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 9, 2017)

Ran out of 3/8" chain the other day. The supplier we use is went out of stock a few weeks ago when I went to order (hurricane people bought it all).

I dug around a box of short pieces. I patched together a 24" loop with a piece of semi skip round chisel, full comp square ground and a short piece of rusty half siezed up "safety" chain.

Somehow cuts just fine.


As far as hours, the 648 G3 has over 20k hrs on the engine. Runs fine, though it can be a pain to start in the cold (like -20 or colder). Usually takes heaters and ether.


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 9, 2017)

Skeans said:


> Truck or track mount loader that makes a big difference a shovel logger is hard on a machine.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's a truck mount.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 9, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> It's a truck mount.


That makes a huge difference a truck mount loader has much easier life then say our shovels out here especially since we shovel log with them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Oct 10, 2017)

Gologit said:


> ...
> 
> Edit...I can't speak for everyone but as far as I'm concerned you're not "trespassing".



Everyone here has been welcoming and I am very grateful. Characterizing myself as a trespasser is my way of acknowledging that I have little to add and appreciate that you haven't run me off. Ron


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 11, 2017)

^^^ same here.


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 11, 2017)

Skeans said:


> That makes a huge difference a truck mount loader has much easier life then say our shovels out here especially since we shovel log with them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



This is true. It's still remarkable how well these guys treat their equipment. They have both just finished their 56th year as full time self-employed loggers.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 11, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> This is true. It's still remarkable how well these guys treat their equipment. They have both just finished their 56th year as full time self-employed loggers.


Do you guys go year round or do you guys have off time?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 12, 2017)

When the snow gets over 4 feet deep most guys stop for the season (usually around February depending on the location). The woods usually is dry enough to get back at it in June.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 12, 2017)

Beer fart everytime you bend over.


----------



## chucker (Oct 12, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> Beer fart everytime you bend over.


? grain belt, Schlitz or Hamm's ? lol !OOop,s...............


----------



## Skeans (Oct 12, 2017)

chucker said:


> ? grain belt, Schlitz or Hamm's ? lol !OOop,s...............


You forgot Oly or Rainier

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker (Oct 12, 2017)

lucky lager, Columbia river bilge water.....


----------



## Skeans (Oct 12, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> When the snow gets over 4 feet deep most guys stop for the season (usually around February depending on the location). The woods usually is dry enough to get back at it in June.


Another difference we don't get the long breaks for maintenance anymore it's year round work, I've been up to your area it's beautiful I lived in Laramie Wyoming for a year.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 13, 2017)

It is beautiful, but it is expensive. Lots of the Rich and Clueless have discovered it.

I'd love to get to your neck of the woods to do some chainsaw work. To see if I can run with those dogs or not. 

I went to school in very northern coastal California so I am familiar with PNW territory. CA wasn't for me, but that part of the state was beautiful too.


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm only a two hour's drive from Laramie.


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 13, 2017)

chucker said:


> lucky lager, Columbia river bilge water.....



I might resemble that remark.


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Skeans (Oct 13, 2017)

SliverPicker said:


> I'm only a two hour's drive from Laramie.


Nice I came down that way a few times with some buddies down to Craig beautiful area I'd love to make it back again one day.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 14, 2017)

If you're ever in the neighborhood give me a shout.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 3, 2018)

You might be a logger if...

You spent your Saturday, loading 2 200 sized excavator buckets you can't use on a rental trailer with an electric winch and a highlift jack, because your machines are an hour away and the auction is in 2 weeks.

though that smitty built winch is kickin butt and taken names


----------



## fool skip (Mar 3, 2018)

You might be a logger if... You are in your driveway shoveling snow and you can hear a yarder crew whistling logs up the hill across the Hiway from you. You listen to the whistles and you know just what's going on. That happened to me last week. I was ready to drop that freakin shovel and grab my caulks.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 3, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> You might be a logger if...
> 
> You spent your Saturday, loading 2 200 sized excavator buckets you can't use on a rental trailer with an electric winch and a highlift jack, because your machines are an hour away and the auction is in 2 weeks.
> 
> though that smitty built winch is kickin butt and taken names



At first I read that as 2 200 excavators. I was about to say holy hell, what brand winch!


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Mar 5, 2018)

fool skip said:


> You might be a logger if... You are in your driveway shoveling snow and you can hear a yarder crew whistling logs up the hill across the Hiway from you. You listen to the whistles and you know just what's going on. That happened to me last week. I was ready to drop that freakin shovel and grab my caulks.



I get the same reaction when the snow starts to melt and the start of the season is getting close.
The late winter sun, the sounds and the smells of logging really gets my blood flowing again


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 28, 2018)

you might be a logger if...

The first tool you can think to grab for most jobs is:

A: an axe

B: saw wrench

C: Knife

D: bigger hammer


----------



## Skeans (Apr 28, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> you might be a logger if...
> 
> The first tool you can think to grab for most jobs is:
> 
> ...



Nothing like the BFH thumb detector if only I had enough weight to swing it one handed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 28, 2018)

You look at x-rays and say I remember that one.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 28, 2018)

I got scars i can't explain or remember.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 28, 2018)

farkin' cable cuts


----------



## Gologit (Apr 29, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> I got scars i can't explain or remember.



Yup. Like when you get in the shower at night and there are scrapes and cuts you don't even remember getting that day.


----------



## flying pig (Apr 30, 2018)

You might be a mechanic faking being a logger if:

Every old piece of junk you go look at makes you think ‘I can make money with that’

If your theory is you cant run old **** but you can run old iron

If you spend most of a year getting ready to log so the logging goes buttery smooth ha ha


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 30, 2018)

Gologit said:


> You might be a logger if :
> 
> Your brand new pickup gets its first dent before the first payment is made.


An tilts (lisps)? to port.


----------



## Porosonik (Oct 27, 2018)

If you take the battery out of the crummy every morning to start the loader... and then take the battery out of the loader to start the Cat..... you just might be a Gyppo.

Porosonik.


----------



## jchipps (Nov 28, 2018)

.... if you've ever had your wife exclaim "Brush those pants off! I'm tired of sweeping up that sawdust you're always dragging in the house" ..... and you reply, 

"That sawdust is what's paying the bills"


----------



## Jhenderson (Dec 13, 2018)

If you stand up and there’s wood chips in the toilet.


----------



## fool skip (Dec 13, 2018)

If you like laying on your ass in bed listening to the rain beating on your tin roof knowing you are mudded out today.


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 14, 2018)

How it all starts!


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 15, 2018)

you take a 6cu pioneer to the tree farm.


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 15, 2018)

If you do not spend every day looking at chainsaw forums !


----------



## bitzer (Dec 15, 2018)

If after your 3rd or 4th beer you start to loosen up after work.


----------



## flying pig (Dec 15, 2018)

Your skidder cost less than the value of the wood you pulled out with it the first day you got it running. Ha ha


----------



## Huntaholic (Dec 16, 2018)

I cant get your video to load FP but youre either pulling some dang good wood or you've only got 2k or so in your skidder! Ive spent a damn fortune on my machines and Im still running what most would consider old junk. My winch is down on the dozer right now and its going to cost me every penny I can make in 2 days working it when I get it back just to pay the repair bill. Another 2 days to pay the help and the haul bills, so The next week I get to work is already gone.


----------



## flying pig (Dec 16, 2018)

Huntaholic, you caught the jist of it perfectly. It’s an old TJ 404, but we’ve got just over $2,000 into it and it runs not bad at all. 

I’m a heavy equipment tech by trade, my business partner is as well plus he’s a ticketed millwright too. It’s awesome for us: we can make old stuff work like new and it just costs us time and parts.


----------

